# Small Batch Roasting - now selling 1kg bags



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Have a few days off and thought I'd take a ride down to Shaftsbury today - well it's only 30 miles away from me.

SBR are now doing a selection of their offerings in 1kg bags - I picked up a Columbian microlot from the Narino district and a Swiss water decaf to try..

I normally buy in 5kg or 10kg bags, but to have the option to try out smaller batches is great!!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've noticed the same as our office is 2 mins from the roastery


----------

